# Harbor Freight 14" x 40" Wood Lathe: Best for the Small Shop?



## jimintx

I don't think this lathe is still offered, is it? 
It isn't in the HF website listing for lathes, and I haven't seen it in a store in the last few years.

The heavy lathe they now offer, priced at $299 but almost always discounted a bunch, is the one I have. 
There are quite a few reviews and comments on it on the LJ review pages. 
It is listed as "12 in. x 33-3/8 in. 3/4 HP Wood Lathe with Reversible Head".


----------



## Tennessee

This one is long gone. I think they quit selling it because it had so many issues. 
Sometimes, HF will put in other models because they get them made cheaper, but they also discontinue if it just rots on the floor of the stores. I think this lathe fell into the latter category.

Another good example of that was the radial drill press they used to sell. I had one that I bought back in 2000, and just recently sold it because it would flex when trying to drill at some strange angle, and you could not keep the angle due to the cheap way the table and head were on the main post. Grizzly now sells sort of an updated model of it.


----------



## Oldtool

Nice review, you pointed out all the issues with this lathe, good & bad. I have this same lathe, got it when I received a coupon for it at $90. Figured I'd try turning, never having tried prior. I also bought the H F $35 turning tools with the lathe, then afterwards I got the 4 jaw chuck, the face plate, and the Jacobs chuck for the tail stock.
Since then, I got hooked. I bolted the lathe on a 2X4 & plywood base which made it rigid and stable, with a shelf under it for storage & weight to keep it from walking.
I've turned many tool handles, a carvers mallet, and others miscellaneous items, but recently posted a bed I made by turning the posts. I determined the maximum length spindle turning is actually 38.5", but what the heck. I've received more than my $90 worth of fun with this gem. If the early masters could make fine American Period furniture with a wooden pole lathe, I'm pretty sure you can do so the same with this device. Have fun turning.


----------



## ThomasLightle

Hey thanks for all your comments, guys. I love seeing everyone's thoughts about these things.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight

I have two friends with the 299 version lathe and have actually used one to turn a spindle. Not bad, for the average hobby projects it gets the job done easily. For those wishing to move up a notch Grizzly has one for 595 plus 95 shipping that I have seen. After that it goes to 1200 and up.


----------



## bruc101

I've got that lathe I bought in either the late 80's or early 90's and have turned 100's of table and island legs with it. The only thing I've done to it is put a new belt on it several years ago. Mine is black and I have it mounted on a stationary cabinet I made for it. I also use a duplicator on it and one thing it will do is turn a leg long enough for kitchen islands. 
I'll be using it again soon to turn more table legs and legs going on an outdoor set of base cabinets. I paid $90.00 for it.

I think HF still has the lathe.


----------

